# This is us



## Deleted member 92023 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi
just purchased our first campervan a 2012 VW transporter converted by auto-sleeper. Live in Norfolk, used to camp in a tent 20+ years ago. Really looking forward to getting out there and seeing place again. first trip booked in Lancashire and Northumberland for the end of July. Hoping to try some wild camping before then


----------



## Tookey (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome, best wishes for your upcoming adventures


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi Alert and welcome. Any pics of your home on wheels?


----------



## Makzine (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## REC (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi, welcome from Suffolk, lots of lovely places to wildcamp or pub stop on the POI.


----------



## r4dent (Jun 20, 2021)

Spend a night or two on your drive.  Then you'll find out what you don't knoa and how things work.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi and welcome along, let the fun begin!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello, welcome aboard from north County Durham


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy your membership and hope to meet you in time


----------



## Deleted member 92023 (Jun 20, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Spend a night or two on your drive.  Then you'll find out what you don't knoa and how things work.


Excellent idea


----------



## Deleted member 92023 (Jun 20, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Hi Alert and welcome. Any pics of your home on wheels?


No pics yet, need to set it up properly first


----------



## The laird (Jun 20, 2021)

When I your driveway trying/testing out  your veh do it with no ehu then try a night with ehu to get a real feel


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 21, 2021)

alertcamper said:


> No pics yet, need to set it up properly first


Before and after?


----------



## jeanette (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Robmac (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome along from Scotland


----------



## FireFox (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey and welcome from Lincolnshire.


----------



## mjvw (Jun 29, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 2, 2021)

Welcome


----------

